# Bumble & Bumble Creme de coco?



## girly_girl (Jun 28, 2008)

Is it really worth $25.00 per 8oz.? I really want to try it out, but I'm not sure if it's worth the price. Could someone please help me out? tia!


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 30, 2008)

I tried this bumble and bumble coco, its too drying for my hair, but that Alojojoba shampoo and conditioner is good, give this aloejojoba a try, good luck!!


----------



## girly_girl (Jun 30, 2008)

I bought a little travel pack of the Creme de coco from Target...I know....Bad Idea, but I couldn't get it anywhere else within 2hrs of my house. I noticed that it doesn't smell very strong...I expected a strong coconut smell. I read the ingredients on the bottle and compared them to the list on drugstore.com and I noticed that there are 3 on my bottle not listed on their site. It does say that the 4 bottles were packaged by a third party not under license. I am wondering if I got a fake or something. They are little 2 oz bottles. Are the shampoo's normally strong smelling?? I'm a little upset thinking that they could be fake, but I should have known better than buying it at Target.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Jul 1, 2008)

Can't you get a small size?




I don't know about there, but in the summer time, they sell travel sizes everywhere here in Denmark.


----------



## girly_girl (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah the one I got from Target was a 2oz. travel S&amp;C, and a lotion and creme. All 2oz. It was $30 for the set. The only problem is I'm not sure if it's real.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jul 1, 2008)

I am pretty sure the Bumble you got a Target isn't real. I was told only liscensed salons and spas can sell it. (don't quote me)





I have never tried the coco. But I love B&amp;B. I have used their shampoos, conditioners and I still have some of the tonic left. Sadly I am no longer in the position to buy it. I say if you can, try the real thing from a salon. I did notice huge differences in my hair and scalp when I used it. They were much healthier!


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Jul 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Creme de Coco Masque?


----------



## girly_girl (Jul 2, 2008)

The closest salon that carries it around here is 2 hrs. away. I hate that I can't get it from them. I hope to find some other way to try the real stuff. Is it really strong smelling?


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Jul 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *girly_girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The closest salon that carries it around here is 2 hrs. away. I hate that I can't get it from them. I hope to find some other way to try the real stuff. Is it really strong smelling? I'm sure there must be plenty of netshops where you can get it.



That's much easier for you than driving 2 hours.


----------

